# Orijen Dog Food



## macster (Aug 16, 2012)

HI, I am sure that most of you that use Orijen will be aware that as of 14th Feb 2013 the price of the food is going up by 10% and they are reducing their bag sizes too. That will make some of the range between £85 & £90 for a 13kg bag. I know that the brand name is well known and of course the ingredients are second to none but have you looked at what is now being produced in the UK, the same 80/20 range with the fruit and veg. Simpsons Premium are producing the same quality of food as Orijen and its completely British made!! with the benifit of always having stock available, why do we pay to import the same quality food which we pay higher prices for when its on our own door step at upto £30 less a bag for the same quality food!!! For every 1 bag of Orijen at the new price you can almost get 2 bags of British made same quality product!! K9 Meals on Wheels | Delivering Simpsons Food In Plymouth/Saltash/Liskeard Area


----------



## StuW (Jul 23, 2012)

One of my dogs is on Eden which is 80% meat, 20% fruit and veg and 0% grain, uk company and IIRC the only food in the uk to have a 5 star rating on whichdogfood.co.uk


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

I absolutely love Orijen food, and fed it to my dogs and cats, but with times being so hard, I have had to change their food, as it was just too expensive. We now feed Arden Grange, and have been very happy with this food too.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

I've also started my puppy on Eden due to cereal intolerances.

My older dog has been on JWB for years, but I might have them both on Eden once she has used her current food up and JJ has moved up to larger kibble (I'd bought the small kibble 7.5kg bag to try him on).

I looked at Orijen it looks good so did TOTW but I prefer to support British business.


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

There is now a grain free British food that I thought looked good, it looks Similar to Orijen, and is called Canagan. Check it out!- Canagan Grain Free Dog Food


----------



## Pinkchi (Feb 5, 2011)

I find Orijen extremely overpriced but probably due to the fact its imported. I think they will probably struggle a bit this year due to the introduction of kibble that matches the quality and thats made in the uk for a fraction of the price.

Eden gets my vote 100% with customer service second to none


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Oooo I just looked up Eden, I'd not heard of it! I'm very imprerssed, I may well try a small bag with my 2, pity they don't do cat food too!


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm a big fan of Simpsons myself. Before switching to raw. Novak had no end of tum issues and Simpsons grain free (along with wainwrights treys) were the only think he could eat. 

If I for some reason went back to dry. Simpsons would probably be my go to food.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

*Amber* said:


> There is now a grain free British food that I thought looked good, it looks Similar to Orijen, and is called Canagan. Check it out!- Canagan Grain Free Dog Food


Canagan food looks like its trying to copy the Eden theory but the protein levels are not as high, dunno whether it will be as good but if it was a cheaper it maybe a good second option if you found Eden too expensive.


----------



## Pinkchi (Feb 5, 2011)

IncaThePup said:


> Canagan food looks like its trying to copy the Eden theory but the protein levels are not as high, dunno whether it will be as good but if it was a cheaper it maybe a good second option if you found Eden too expensive.


Canagan is more expensive than Eden


----------



## JohnT (Oct 1, 2010)

Pinkchi said:


> Canagan is more expensive than Eden


Tried Canagan, but the dogs weren't over keen and it was more exoensive to feed than Acana, which is the norm, cost the same to feed as ORIJEN but has less meat and no fresh, 'freshly prepared' isn't fresh/ raw. So it's not worth the effort in change.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

I'm sticking with Eden now as I've found a food that works for JJ with his delicate tummy. 

He likes naturesdiet wet too so use that for kong treats also using the naturediet to fill an empty bone for Inca with her Aktivait med hidden in middle.. lol!  


Inca will go on Eden when she's used all her other food up and JJ has moved up to bigger size kibble suitable for them both.


----------



## smaranda (Oct 25, 2013)

_This message has been removed.
_


----------



## JohnT (Oct 1, 2010)

smaranda said:


> If you need grain-free, hypoallergenic and quality dog food then you can't go wrong with Nose2Tail.
> They are based in the UK and only use the best ingredients, I have never had any problems and Ronnie seems to love it!
> If you want any more info, look at their site nose-2-tail.co.uk


Another 'self promotion' from a dog food maker ??? seems strange to bump up such an old post from February ....................


----------



## victoria171168 (Apr 8, 2013)

I feed the simpsons grain free , I tend to have three differnt flavours in so I can rotate my dogs food a bit.

They love this food and its reasonably priced and the delivery has always been great especially with the options to change dates, etc and I love the two hour time slot, makes my life a lot easier.

I love orijen and for one of my dogs it really was a great food and really gave him and his stomach a new lease of life until the cancer got him but it is too expensive for me now though if it was the only food that helped one of my dogs then I would tighten the belt buckle and get it for them but there are a lot of decent alternatives out there now.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2013)

So over priced >.>

Why the need to pay so much what justifies such a huge price tag?? Wet food is not that expensive day light robbery.


----------



## Vista (Oct 4, 2013)

Eden is now £53.99 after yesterday's price increase.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I love Orijen.


----------



## victoria171168 (Apr 8, 2013)

Just to clarify wet food is too expensive an option when you have giant breed dogs.also a good quality dried food isnt that expensive when you compare to the cost of feed amounts on cheaper dried foods.

l used to feed 2-3 bags of cheap dried food before l knew better and yet with a good qualty food l use 1 bag a month and save money to go towards other things for my dogs


----------

